# Fuel Economy - New 2008???



## cgodfrey6 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there, 

I purchased my SL Versa (Canada) Dec 1 and I am loving it. I am especially enjoying the bluetooth and XM sat radio is very addictive. I have been a Nissan Owner for the past 15 years and can honestly say this is the worst milage I have ever had. Here are some stats, basing the milage on and fill up directly after the fuel light comes on.

1st - 483 km --- unknown fuel cap
2nd - 491 km - 43L fuel = ~8.8L/100km 
3rd - 503 km - 45L fuel = ~8.9L/100km
4th - 505 km - 44L fuel = ~8.7L/100km

This is fairly suprising since this is the same FE I had with my leased 2004 2.5 Altima

If anyone is having similair milage in Canada, I would really appreciate a reply.
Thanks in advance


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Not sure what those numbers translate to here in the states, but low mileage seems to be an across the board concern with the Versa at dealerships. No word as to why yet.


----------



## IceJava (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I can help shine some light on this.

Firstly , 8.9litres/100km = about 25mpg for our American neighbors.

The poor mileage seems to be due to several things.

1. It's a new car, has to break in bla bla bla
2. It's winter. this causes a dive in mpg because
a) Winter Tires
b) have to let the car start and run for a minute
c) even after warming the car and we start to drive it, takes time for the transmission etc.. to warm up, further taking away from gas effeciency
d) they put in anti freeze additives into the gas during the winter, and this seems to rob a few mpg's.

Example, I purchased my 2007 Sentra in July. By the third gas tank, I was getting about 620km/42 litres. This was about 70hwy/30city, and drive at 120km/h on the highway (my sentra seems to get the best mpg around 108km/h)

Now that it is winter (winter tires, warming up the car etc..) I am lucky to get 550km for 42litres, usually 530-550km. It seems that the cold robs gas mileage a lot with the cvt's.

My mother's friend bought a Versa about 5 months before I bought my Sentra, and I know she said she gets over 600km/tank and costs about $45 to fill up (that was at $1/litre), and she does a lot more city driving.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

it all depends on how you drive your car... like me i drive it like i stole the thing and i use to get around 17 to 20 miles a gallon... well im a hard on my cars but if u take it easy on it then you`ll get better MPG once you start gettin some miles under her belt... i just went over 10k on mine and i notice that im getting better MPG per tank... now im getting around 25 to 30 MPG...


----------



## Harry1 (Feb 26, 2008)

cgodfrey6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I purchased my SL Versa (Canada) Dec 1 and I am loving it. I am especially enjoying the bluetooth and XM sat radio is very addictive. I have been a Nissan Owner for the past 15 years and can honestly say this is the worst milage I have ever had. Here are some stats, basing the milage on and fill up directly after the fuel light comes on.
> 
> ...


Knock yourself out with the mileage. We have owned out 2007 cvt versa since late September 2007. Have 42000 km on the car and we are hard pressed to get 29 mpg highway. Not a happy person. The dealership here says that Nissan Canada does not recognize this as being a problem. I have had the Computer reset but nothing changed. I have attempted to contact Nissan Canada but they only refer us back to the dealer level and the dealer says that there is nothing that they can do. 

So is there any one out there that has any solutions for this problem??????


----------



## Harry1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Harry1 said:


> Knock yourself out with the mileage. We have owned out 2007 cvt versa since late September 2007. Have 42000 km on the car and we are hard pressed to get 29 mpg highway. Not a happy person. The dealership here says that Nissan Canada does not recognize this as being a problem. I have had the Computer reset but nothing changed. I have attempted to contact Nissan Canada but they only refer us back to the dealer level and the dealer says that there is nothing that they can do.
> 
> So is there any one out there that has any solutions for this problem??????



Sorry that should read bought in 2006 September so have owned for one year plus.


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

i think it's the weather you're into it. The denser the air, more fuel will be used. Just to compensate air/fuel mixture. And also, Nissan Versa has higher RPM. Maybe it's a Closed Ratio transmission. Sorry guys... The higher the RPM, the more gas you used. And also driving habit, believe me, it affects gas mileage.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 2008 SL loaded with the CVT and I got 34 mpg on a 640 mile trip from VA to ME....

Around town is usually 29 with my wife driving....about 22 with me.... we have 8000 miles now...


----------



## paulbunt (Jul 22, 2009)

*milage in texas*

with my 2007 CVT I get around 25 MPG no matter what i do.
just before the 30k warranty ran out i took it to the dealer after complaining several times,and they drove it 90 miles and got 34 MPG. I do not know how they did because i traveled on long highway trips and the highest i got was 31.
finally i drove on a trip and going up hill i eased off of he cruse to keep the RPM below 3K and got 34 on one tank. that was exhausting work I wish i had the car Calimoxo's i only got 34 once.
i think they cheated on the millage tests.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

i just did the 640 mile trip again and got 36mpg with A/C on and 2 adults and 2 kids...

the only difference now is synthetic oil... and 18,000 miles


----------



## offshore1 (Jul 22, 2008)

The best I could get out of my '08 Versa SL CVT was 32 - 33 mpg. 80% highway. That was driving it VERY conservatively, drafting cars in front etc.

I know most won't care; but I sold the Versa and bought a 2.5L Jetta. I get 29 -30 MPG with out trying and driving same route. When I do try, I can get more MPG than Versa.

These results are both via scangauge II and hand calculated.

I don't know why the V doesn't get as good mileage as it should!?


----------



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there that much difference between the 1.8 and 1.6 engines  ?

I got my 1.6 Sedan with 5MT new in March (7 months) and at 17 000 miles it has averaged 42MPG. That is calculated from the log where I write down every fill-up. That is driving hard on the back roads in the mountains, revving past 4k rpm often, using the A/C, etc. But that is also with synthetic oil in the engine and transmission and tire pressure at 36psi.

Do I just get better fuel locally? I worked in Michigan a few years ago and noticed that my Frontier went from 28MPG close to home to ~21MPG in Michigan, and back to 28MPG when I got home, probably due to different fuel.

Maybe it's just me.

Ben N1NP


----------

